# Oyster Recipies?



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Split a sack of oysters with a friend today, shucked'em and downed some cold beers till I was about to pop (only stabbed my hand 3 times). I still have a **** load, dont want them to go bad, I've heard you can freeze them for 2 months or so, anyone have a good recipie? Prob. gonna grill some on the half shell tom. night.


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

Ah...but of course... Tis the season for the slimers..

*Oysters Maxwell*

Ingredients:

12 fresh oysters (shucked on the half shell)

5-6 strips of bacon

14-16oz. of cocktail sauce

12oz. of mozzarella cheese

1 jar of sliced pickled jalapeno peppers (Trappey's or Louisiana)

Cook the bacon until 2/3rds done. Then slice them into quarters. Take each oyster out of its shell, and replace it with a slice of bacon. Put the oyster back in the shell, over the bacon. Now put another piece of bacon over the oyster. On top of that, stack a jalapeno slice and a dollop of cocktail sauce. Bake in a Pyrex dish or on a cookie sheet in the oven for 15 minutes at 350 degrees. Remove from oven, and then sprinkle the tops of the oysters with Mozzarella cheese. Continue baking (or put the broiler on low) until the cheese is melted. This serves 6 people as an appetizer. Use a regular fork to scoop out this wonderful concoction. Enjoy!

Seabass


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Fried topped with pico de gallo
Grilled with a slice of waterchestnut wrapped with bacon
Rockefeller


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Oyster Stew....fine chop green onions, celery and a little bell pepper...about 2 cups total.
Saltue in a half-stick of butter (add spices per your choice,I like crushed redpepper)
.....Add 1cup of milk and 2 cups of heavy cream...simmer a while (don't boil) add 2 pts of oysters....simmer for a few more mins.
Cover and let those fat boys swell up while you make some garlic french bread and find a big spoon and heat your soup bowls.

A small can of creamed style corn added with the veggies will work too.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Oyster Dressing*

*1 cup butter*

*2 cups chopped celery *

*1 cup chopped sweet yellow onion*

*1 teaspoon leaf sage, crumbled *

*1 teaspoon thyme leaves*

*1 teaspoon salt*

*1 teaspoon fresh ground pepper *

*1 pint oysters, drained and chopped*

*1 cup chicken or turkey broth, more or less*

*2 medium eggs, beaten *

*1 pound loaf whole grain bread, cubed (2 days old) *

*Preheat oven to 325-degrees. Coat an 15 x 11 x 2-inch baking pan with cooking spray. Melt butter in a saucepan over medium heat. Sauté celery and onion till tender. Stir in broth, seasoning, eggs and oysters. Remove from heat. Place bread cubes in a large bowl. Pour oyster mixture over and mix to coat. Transfer mixture to the prepared baking pan. Cover with foil and bake for 2 hours. Remove foil the last 30 minutes of baking time for the surface to crisp. *

*Yield: 12 servings.*


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

take oyster on the 1/2 shell. top w/ spinach sauted with garlic in olive oil. top w/ grated cheese. cook on grill till oysters sizzle and curl on edges.
michelle


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I like to drop the whole oyster on a nice hot grill and as it opens, put garlic butter in with the turkey injector and continue cooking until it opens all the way up.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Dont know what this is called, but it is an awesome way to eat raw oysters.

Dice up some tomatoes, onions, avocados, and fresh cilantro. Mix together with a 1/2 cup of fresh lemon juice, and a dash or two of worchester and cocktail sauce. Throw in a dozen or so fresh raw oysters and mix well.
Eat with tortilla chips or crackers.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Take a large purple onion and slice it to where you end up with little 1/2 bowl shaped pieces. Put an oyster in each piece, sprinkle on a little tabasco and just a tiny drizzle of molasses then into the grill or smoker. Smoke until the oyster starts to firm up and then a light dusting with Tony Cachares (sp?) and you've got some pretty tasty little Smoked Oyster appetizers served up in an edible bowl!


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Steamed Oysters*

A simple recipe my family has used for years by my family is:

Start a charcoal fire in the grill and when it is nice and hot place several burlap bags, which have been soaked in water, on the grill. Pile the oysters on the burlap bags and then cover them with additional burlap bags which are soked in water as well.

This will steam the oyster in a matter of less than ten minutes. When the oysters open, they are done. Throw away any that do not open.

Melt real butter and add salt and pepper to taste.

Dip steamed oysters in the butter and enjoy with a COLD beer.

Hard to beat!!


----------



## johnnyjack (Oct 4, 2004)

Oyster + Saltine + tabasco = yuuuuuuuuuuummmm yum!

I also agree with CF? It is hard to beat oyster dressing!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Open oyster, remove top shell. Cut oyster loose from bottom and leave the juice and oyster in the shell. Melt 1/2 stick real butter in measuring cup, add about 5 squirts of your favoriate hot sauce, woschtershire sauce, lemon juice, garlic powder and blend. Place oyster shells on grill over hot coals with wood chips. Pour liquid mixture over oysters until shell is full. Sprinkle fair amount of parmesan cheese on top. Put the lid on the grill and check often. When the edges curl up they are done. Place oyster on cracker and top with homemade ketchup/ horseradish sauce mixture. Crack open a cold barley pop and hurt yo self!


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info ya'll, I still have about 7 dz. left, will give those recipies a try, went down to friends beach house this weekend, hickory smoked about 5 dz. on the half shell with a little Louisiana hot sauce, small scoop of butter and a dash of tonys extra spice, man those things can hold some flavor, spicy as hell, just how I like my food, perfect with some cold beers. Prob. pick up another sack for new year they're only 25 bucks. Thanks again


----------



## Saltwater Flogger (Nov 7, 2004)

Easy Oyster Loaf
Split a loaf of french bread, fresher the better, Spread butter and garlic as if you were making garlic bread, Batter and fry the oysters then put oysters in the bread, close it back up. Wrap in foil. Oven set at 350 degrees for about 15 minutes, check. Slice up sandwichs. Open another beer and enjoy.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

This is usually on our table for Christmas Eve, along with a nice prime rib.

Scallopped Oysters

Ingredients:
Oysters
Saltines, coarsly crunched up
Butter, cut into thinly sliced pats, about 1/8" thick
Half and Half
Tony's No Salt Creole Seasoning
a sheet of foil

Pre heat the oven to 375 deg.

In a cassarole dish, grease the sides of the dish with butter. Layer the following:
1 layer of coarsly crunched up saltines 
1 layer of oysters
1 layer of coarsly crunched up saltines 
6-8 thin butter pats (as thin as you can slice them)
Repeat until you are about 1/2 inch from the top. On the last layer, before I put the top layer of saltines on, I will add a little Tony's no salt cajun seasoning. Also, on the last layer, put an additional layer of crunched up saltines on top of the butter. 
Slowly pour the Half & Half into the dish, allowing time for it to fill in between the layers. Stop when the H&H is just at the top layer of crackers. 
Put the dish on a cookie sheet (it may drip over) and place in the pre heated over, uncovered, for 45 minutes. *Note:* If the top begins to brown too soon, lay a foil tent over the top of the dish. 
After 45 minutes, the dish should not be bubbling. Remove from the oven, cover and let sit for 5 minutes or so. If the mixture is still bubbling quite a bit, return it to the over for another 10-15 minutes and check again. Serve as a side. Great with good beef or a baked or broiled fish dish.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hope your all real proud of yourselves, after I read this thread I had to go down and buy a sack of oysters...


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Oyster Shooters

1.1 raw oyster in large shot glass w/ red sauce and lemon

2. 1 raw oyster w/ red sauce, tabasco and lime juice

3. 1 raw oyster wchilled ky Vodka and Lime juice 

And dont forget the Ice old Beer!


----------

